
SoundShader – Yet another sound visualizer with a simple, but interesting idea - 25mph
https://github.com/soundshader/soundshader.github.io
======
nyanpasu64
Only works in Chrome. On Firefox, captureStream() is missing and
mozCaptureStream() behaves differently :(

[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/HTMLMediaEl...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/HTMLMediaElement/captureStream)

~~~
leahshule56
Oops

------
RobotCaleb
This is really cool looking. Thanks for sharing

